
Process Dependency Graphs in Houdini - danwills
https://www.sidefx.com/products/houdini/whats-new-17_5/
======
danwills
About to go to sleep but will gladly respond to any questions about Houdini in
the morning. H doesn't usually seem to get much interest at HN, but I think it
is currently one of the ultimate hacker playgrounds myself! At least PDG might
be worth a closer look more broadly than just for VFX?

